# Really stupid question, what do -j options do



## wonslung (May 31, 2009)

i see a lot of people saying use make -j3 or make -j5
what do these j options do?


----------



## wonslung (May 31, 2009)

never mind, i see it in the man page now...i feel dumb


----------



## hydra (May 31, 2009)

Somebody else may be also seeking the answer for this question, it is not dumb, but since you've found the solution, share it with those who don't know what it means.

man make

```
-j max_jobs
             Specify the maximum number of jobs that make may have running at
             any one time.  Turns compatibility mode off, unless the -B flag
             is also specified.
```


----------



## wonslung (May 31, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> Somebody else may be also seeking the answer for this question, it is not dumb, but since you've found the solution, share it with those who don't know what it means.
> 
> man make
> 
> ...




i normally do, and i thought i did...i'm sorry..i'm having one of those days =)
thanks hydra


----------



## hydra (May 31, 2009)

No probs man


----------

